# Meals on wheels, the Maine way!



## Mad Professor (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## KMB (Nov 20, 2007)

That is awesome!  

Kevin


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Nov 20, 2007)

that picture is classic!!! please, no one tell me it was staged or computer altered... i want to hold onto the vision just as it is...


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 21, 2007)

That pics too old to have been messed with. 




.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 21, 2007)

Probably suspended for an oui....


----------



## JackD_ME (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like the Bangor area in the 1980's! LOL
Most likely road kill, too.


----------

